# Co2 reactor AND media reactor combined?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Posted this on another forum also, but thought I'd ask around here too.. 

So, after some deliberation and research, I decided to go DIY with a co2 reactor. I bought a surprisingly well made single stage home water filter (Glacier Bay or something - the typical water filter with bypass leaver and 3/4" NPT holes on either end of the screw on top). But.... It's HUGE when you consider this is for a 12 gallon long. 

Now, I'm not afraid of "overkill", as right now the tank is being filtered by a Fluval G6 (flow leaver way down). Since this was so huge, I was wondering, would it be wise to toss in a pouch or two of Purigen in there to utilize the massive space, or would that affect dissolution of Co2 somehow or have negative consequences?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

You _can_ toss a sack of Purigen in your reactor, and you can put some sponge cubes in there if you are having little co2 bubbles escape the reactor.

Consider the way you have your reactor set up though. How easy is it to clean/take-apart your reactor? I'm not sure hwo you have it setup but the way I have mine, it takes about 30-45 minutes to clean. So having Purigen in the reactor is not wise since it needs to be cleaned....

Btw where did you buy your water filter housing? I had a challenge finding one locally. I had to order online.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Depot - where the shower heads and faucets are. $50 something bucks. 

I guess your right about having to take it apart sooner rather than later. Good call. Thanks!


----------

